# Fish Feeding Frequency?



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi:

Okay. Hopefully this is not a stupid question. How often do you feed your fish?

I have: 4 Rummy Nosed Fish (I KNOW they need a bigger school)
4 Black Skirt Tetras (See above about schooling)
2 African Dwarf Frogs
2 Juliis
2 Assassin Snails


I feed the fish once per day fish flakes. They ravage it in like 30 seconds.

Tank is heavily planted.

I feed the frogs and Juliis every two days with bloodworms.

?

dbw27


----------



## JackCullen1997 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi dbw27
You could feed your fish once or twice a day, 
flakes pellets live food or frozen it doesn't really matter for the species you are currently keeping.
Your tetras may not be school because they feel comfortable or that there is just adequate space for them i've found that with my tank that when i change the water and the fish become stressed they'll school together but your feeding habits and stocking is fine


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Once or twice a day is fine.


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I wasn't sure! My fish always act like they are famished.



The Black Skirt Tetras do not school together.

The rummy noses, however, are almost always swimming together. They are cute with their little rudolph noses.

dbw27


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

I feed my 40 embers once every other day or every 2 days. I feed only a little. They finish it in like 15 seconds.


----------



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi:

Okay, I think I will go down to every other day. The guy at the store said the same thing. I feed enough that they finish in about thirty seconds.

However, I also have frogs, cory catfish, and assassin snails (that have no snails to assassinate right now). Therefore, I also feed bloodworms in a designated area. The frogs eat the worms, the cory catfish scurry over, and the snails high tail it. The tetras eventually see that the worms are back and sneak a few (I feed the fish their flakes first). Whenever I feed the worms for the frogs, it is like a community feast and the worms sit around for like 10 minutes or so because the frogs are such slow eaters (I think the snails are faster). I feed the worms varying from every other day to every two days.

Thanks.

dbw


----------

